# flash system for my omd-em5



## stened91 (Aug 11, 2012)

hi i need some help to find a flash system at worsk wireless from my omd-em5.. becouse i want to do portrait and a flash whould come in handy. 
Any thought on what flash system i need?


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 13, 2012)

stened91 said:


> hi i need some help to find a flash system at worsk wireless from my omd-em5.. becouse i want to do portrait and a flash whould come in handy.
> Any thought on what flash system i need?



What's your budget?

The OM-D has a hot show so you can connect a radio trigger and use pretty much any flash in the world with it. That means you can use speed lights, mono lights, or pack and head systems with it. Also, what are you going to be shooting and where are you going to be shooting. Need you want a flash that will automatically set the power for you?


----------

